# Jet sleds



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have two jet sled xls which the bottoms are getting worn out, one has a hole due to my power auger being set in there dissembled while in tow behind my snowmobile, my ? Is is there any way to repair the bottom so it slides nice on snow again while dragging it by hand, or should I just buy new?


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

They sell Teflon strips for them 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

vanj85 said:


> I have two jet sled xls which the bottoms are getting worn out, one has a hole due to my power auger being set in there dissembled while in tow behind my snowmobile, my ? Is is there any way to repair the bottom so it slides nice on snow again while dragging it by hand, or should I just buy new?


You can run some conduit along the bottom. Just make the lengths a little longer than your sled by about three inches and use a bender to turn the front end up. I pinched the very end off in a vice so snow couldn't get inside. I used 3/4 and put OSB on the bottom of my sled(inside). The sled is then captured between the OSB and the conduit when you drill and run the bolts through your sled. I used three conduit runners.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

My problem is the drag on ice/snow, and build up of snow in sled when moved. Wouldn't the bolt heads catch on the ice and make it a pain to drag when using the conduit? I thought about riviting a patch in but figured the heads would work as scratchers and make it a pain early ice.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

vanj85 said:


> Wouldn't the bolt heads catch on the ice and make it a pain to drag when using the conduit?


Sure will!! I learned that the hard way a couple years ago. I put a pair of old down hill skies on the bottom of my flip over and didn't get the heads recessed enough. Might as well been trying to do a bus drag on the tough man competition! And its LOUD!! A group of guys told me later it sounded like a train was coming on the ice.

Needless to say I recessed the holes a bit more and now it pulls with ease...try using pan head bolt too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I picked up some plastic strips from a local plastics company and used a heat gun to form them. I recessed the bolts and used rubber washers with silicone to keep things waterproof.

Sled is actually quieter (less area touching ice) and much more durable. Cost me about 15 bucks, which is a lot cheaper than the factory sliders.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

vanj85 said:


> My problem is the drag on ice/snow, and build up of snow in sled when moved. Wouldn't the bolt heads catch on the ice and make it a pain to drag when using the conduit? I thought about riviting a patch in but figured the heads would work as scratchers and make it a pain early ice.


No. You drill a quarter in hole straight through the conduit. Then you drill out the hole on the bottom to a larger size and when you insert your bolt it goes up into the conduit. You will need to drill the hole on the bottom big enough to get your screwdriver head through for access to the bolt head. There is no drag on the bolt heads because they are recessed 3/4" above the bottom ot the conduit.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Go buy a pair of snowmobile "sliders" from any snowmobile dealer. Most of them have a somewhat "U" shaped profile and are meant to curve to follow the rails on the bottom of the sleds. You'll want the bottom of the "U" against the bottom of the sled so that the 2 "fingers" are pointing down. Drill through the sled and through the sliders and then pop rivet them on. Nothing will stick through the slider and the heads won't stick up in the sled. I'd recommend using a broad head alum rivet.

If you look around sliders are about $20 a pair new...but most shops would probably let you take a set of old ones home for next to nothing. Unless you're dragging it over miles of bare parking lots you'll never wear through them and they will have a "precurve" in them from being on the sled.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

My main problem is sealing the bottom so snow stops packing in there, but I could rivit some plastic on the bottom of sled the add runners and that should work, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

vanj85 said:


> My main problem is sealing the bottom so snow stops packing in there, but I could rivit some plastic on the bottom of sled the add runners and that should work, thanks for the input guys.


If the holes are not that big try putting duck over the hole then put some spray in bed liner stuff on both sides. Build up several thin layers, that stuff if awesome. Another thought would be to use that seal-all stuff I've seen on TV and ACO.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> I picked up some plastic strips from a local plastics company and used a heat gun to form them. I recessed the bolts and used rubber washers with silicone to keep things waterproof.
> 
> Sled is actually quieter (less area touching ice) and much more durable. Cost me about 15 bucks, which is a lot cheaper than the factory sliders.


LOL! Nice job Jason! I picked up a JS on clearance from Meijer last year and need to do that before ice gets here! I'm going to try and only put two screws/bolts per slide, one higher in the front like yours and one in the back, thru the middle I'm going to see how that double sided automotive molding tape holds up. I'm hoping less holes means less leaks? :idea:

On my shanty tub I used hyfax snowmobile slides. If you shop around and find ones that are no longer in high demand you can pick them up cheap. My last set came from a thrift store of all places!


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I torn a couple of holes in my Jet Sled SUV right after I got it from pulling firewood arcross a dirt road. I fixed them by welding in patches cut from plastic bucket lids that I had laying around. Both are polyethelyne. I roughed up the area around the patch and put 3M 5200 to seal it up. Worked great. I use mine for ice fishing, pulling behind the canoe full of decoys, wheelbarrow in the yard, etc.

Ken


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Burksee said:


> LOL! Nice job Jason! I picked up a JS on clearance from Meijer last year and need to do that before ice gets here! I'm going to try and only put two screws/bolts per slide, one higher in the front like yours and one in the back, thru the middle I'm going to see how that double sided automotive molding tape holds up. I'm hoping less holes means less leaks? :idea:
> 
> On my shanty tub I used hyfax snowmobile slides. If you shop around and find ones that are no longer in high demand you can pick them up cheap. My last set came from a thrift store of all places!


 
Greg,

If you want to check mine out let me know. Keeping it 100 percent waterproof was crucial to me, as I need the sled to float when using it for trapping. No problems yet.

I bought the material from Soltis. I know it's a long haul from your place .


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> ....I bought the material from Soltis. I know it's a long haul from your place .


I figured as much, thanks! Did you get/order anything special or do I just tell them what I'm up to and trying to accomplish?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Burksee said:


> I figured as much, thanks! Did you get/order anything special or do I just tell them what I'm up to and trying to accomplish?


 
Tell them what your trying to accomplish and they'll set you up. I gave them the measurements I needed and was on my way. The stuff formed real nice with the heat gun along the front and made the 90 degree turn around the back easily.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

J...
"UHMW" Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene is what you are after - you can counter-sink the bolt heads in the stuff, and if you're really concerned about stuff packing in the cavities - you can top those holes with RTV Silicone sealant and use a putty knife or masking tap to level off the plugs. I have a Jet Sled Jr. that wally-eye gave me quite a few years ago, and sometime I will need to do the same thing, I use cut down down hill skies on my "big" sled and it pulls like a dream but the bottoms are getting ragged out from road rash, you could do that too.
PM or email me if you have more questions.


RAS


----------

